# Hot Air Balloon Amenity



## Skwee (Apr 3, 2018)

Can anyone tell me how to get it? Thanks!


----------



## Ras (Apr 3, 2018)

You have to build the rustic tent, then the hammock, then the balloon.


----------



## ESkill (Apr 3, 2018)

As you max out each amenity in the series, it'll unlock the next one. So upgrade your Rustic tent to level 3 to get the hammock, then upgrade your hammock to level 5 to get the hot air balloon.


----------

